# Curiosità sul mondo Milan



## runner (30 Luglio 2013)

Ciao ragazzi mi sembra una cosa simpatica e divertente postare le curiosità e le notizie più simpatiche del passato e di oggi qui sul nostro amato Milan....

uno spazio insomma dove condividere chicche e gossip che magari non sono così note a tutti e che vorremmo fare conoscere

lo sapevate ad esempio che Demetrio Albertini (ex centrocampista Rossonero) ha un fratello prete?
si chiama Don Alessio Albertini ed è anche lui un amante dello sport e del calcio.

In passato prima che Billy Costacurta stesse con la bellissima Martina Colombari aveva una morosa ancora più bella....

Che la prima sede del Milan era nella mitica Fiaschetteria Toscana in via Berchet a Milano?

insomma curiosità random che appartengono al nostro bagaglio culturale del Milan!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2013)

io ricordo che al Milan giro voce che Vikash Dhorasoo portasse sfiga.. infatti se non ricordo male non vincemmo mai con lui in campo e ovviamente cravatta gialla non lo confermò...


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Luglio 2013)

chi era la figa meglio della colombari?? ora lo voglio sapere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Luglio 2013)

quando Baresi trovò Rijkaard a letto con sua moglie?


----------



## Graxx (30 Luglio 2013)

mi piace...continuiamo...

io sapevo che davids fu allontanato dal Milan perchè si trom.bava o cercò di trom.barsela la martina colombari...


----------



## runner (30 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> chi era la figa meglio della colombari?? ora lo voglio sapere



una ragazza normalissima di cui i meglio informati di me dicono fosse ancora più carina....

di più non so davvero....

dai ragazzi un po' di gossip a 360 gradi ci sta ogni tanto, se no sempre discorsi cupi e tetri ci fanno andare in paranoia


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Luglio 2013)

Bel post, bravo [MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION].

Vado un pò io:

Rijkaard nello spogliatoio era chiamato "Tubo Nero", chissà perchè. La leggenda vuole che, in seguito al ritrovamento a letto con la moglie di Baresi, fosse cacciato in fretta e furia dal Milan (a quanto pare la cessione fu inaspettata e frettolosa).

Galliani, durante l'acquisto di Rijkaard, dovette scontrarsi con le ire dei tifosi dell'ex squadra dell'olandese che cercarono di rovesciargli l'auto. Per sicurezza, si dice che Galliani avesse infilato il contratto firmato di Rijkaard nelle mutande.

Redondo dopo un anno che era fuori per infortunio rinunciò allo stipendio fino a quando non mise piede in campo.

Non sul Milan, ma comunque di gossip si parla. Si dice che Marcello Lippi mise "fuori rosa" e ordinò la cessione di Paulo Sousa dopo che lo trovò a letto con la figlia.


----------



## Serginho (30 Luglio 2013)

Ma è vera la storia che Contra fu ceduto perché picchiò Davids ad un trofeo tim o roba simile?


----------



## Canonista (30 Luglio 2013)

Ma il tubo nero non era Gullit??


----------



## runner (30 Luglio 2013)

comunque un' altra curiosità è Gullit che prima di una finale di Champions non stava benissimo e Sacchi non lo voleva schierare e lui si mise a correre per i corridoi dell' albergo dove erano per dimostrare che era in grado di correre finchè proprio Sacchi gli disse di smetterla e che lo avrebbe messo in campo.....segnò poi due goal!!


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma è vera la storia che Contra fu ceduto perché picchiò Davids ad un trofeo tim o roba simile?



Più o meno si, già non era un fenomeno, fece un disastro al tim e venne venduto tempo zero.


----------



## Denni90 (30 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Più o meno si, già non era un fenomeno, fece un disastro al tim e venne venduto tempo zero.



era meglio contra di abate ...altrochè...o sono tutti brocchi quelli che passano da noi? nn capisco...


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> era meglio contra di abate ...altrochè...o sono tutti brocchi quelli che passano da noi? nn capisco...



Beh a me non dispiaceva mica Contra sai. Intendevo solamente dire che non essendo un fenomeno dopo quella rissa (clamorosa!!) al trofeo tim venne cacciato seduta stante.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Luglio 2013)

In Stella Rossa-Milan 1-1, si finì ai rigori. L'ultimo rigore calciato dal Milan decise di batterlo uno spavaldo (ma in fondo impaurito...non aveva 20 anni) Graziano "Lupetto" Mannari. Era il rigore che avrebbe garantito l'accesso alla finalissima di Barcellona contro lo Steaua. Si faceva la Storia. Rijkaard si avvicinò a Mannari, lo afferrò dalla spalla e gli disse "Dove vai!?! Lo calcio io, lo calcio IO". L'olandese andò sul dischetto e segnò. Quel gesto fu il simbolo del carisma del centrocampista olandese e di una Storia che ormai si era già inchinata al Grande Milan e che ci avrebbe consegnato una trionfale Coppa Campioni.


----------



## Frikez (30 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quando Baresi trovò Rijkaard a letto con sua moglie?


----------



## The Ripper (30 Luglio 2013)

Durante un litigio negli spogliatoi Gullit afferrò Capello dalla giacca e lo sollevò da terra minacciandolo.


----------



## Ciachi (30 Luglio 2013)

A proposito di "tubo di gomma"...ma non c era anche la storia di seedorf con la moglie di Ronaldo?!?


----------



## The Ripper (30 Luglio 2013)

Dopo le prime prestazioni davvero convincenti, Berlusconi disse di Francesco Coco: "Se passasse più tempo ad allenarsi piuttosto che a pettinarsi diventerebbe un campione".

Quando un giornalista chiese a Berlusconi dell'avvenuta cessione di Desailly, il Presidente rispose, come se scendesse dalle nuvole: "Abbiamo ceduto Desailly? Ma no... il dottor Galliani non mi ha informato di nulla! Desailly non è in vendita...".


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Luglio 2013)

Supercoppa europea 2003 contro il porto, deco va via a gattuso con un gran numero, ancelotti rimprovera rino perchè si è fatto saltare con troppa facilità e lui gli risponde incazzato "allora vieni tu a marcarlo quello


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

Milan -Shakhtar di Champions. Grandissima partita di Fernandinho. Tassotti ad Ancelotti (si legge il labiale anche dalle riprese TV): "Fortissimo. Questo qui è da Milan". 

Pare che Berlusconi, tra Cannavaro e Nesta, entrambi in vendita, si impuntò e decise che voleva prendere a tutti i costi il laziale, mentre Galliani stava puntando Cannavaro.

Boban aveva un caratteraccio

Weah, appena arrivò al Milan, fu ospitato in casa fuma da Costacurta e da Marco Simone. Con quest'ultimo divenne particolarmente amico anche fuori dal campo.

Braida è un appassionato di arte, e cerca spesso di trasmettere tale passione a qualche giocatore.

Il libro preferito di Van Basten era "Zanna bianca".

Dopo averne ufficializzato l'acquisto, le prime parole di Kluivert in rossonero furono :"Milan, sarò il nuovo Van Basten".

Appena arrivato al Milan Mauro Tassotti non sapeva nemmeno stoppare un pallone. Tecnicamente era grezzissimo. Liedholm lo prese in disparte, gli diede un pallone e lo portò vicino ad un muretto e gli disse "Questo è un pallone e questo è un muro. Allenati qui. Quando sarai diventato più bravo con i piedi sarai un giocatore da Milan".

Durante i primi allenamenti El Shaarawy passava poco il pallone, forse per la smania di mettersi in mostra. Si impuntava in dribbling e spesso perdeva palla. Allegri disse ai suoi collaboratori "Questo qui si crede già un fenomeno". Nelle settimane successive il mister fu particolarmente "duro" con Stephan e iniziò a guidarne la crescita in maniera particolarmente attenta.

Durante un'intervista Costacurta definì Davids "mela marcia".

Il più grosso rimpianto di Galliani è non aver preso Zidane quando ne aveva avuto l'occasione.

Dopo l'acquisto di Javi Moreno, """""bomber""""" spagnolo, a Galliani chiesero: "Dottor Galliani...è vero che siete anche su Van Nistelrooy?". Galliani rispose: "Van Nistelrooy. No no, abbiamo già Javi Moreno".

Berlusconi ha battezzato il figlio di Shevchenko.

La stagione 1998/1999, doveva essere una stagione di transizione. Si chiese a Zaccheroni di riportare il Milan in Europa e... di vincere entrambi i derby di campionato.

Ronaldo, all'epoca al Barça, era al centro di un intrigo di mercato già durante la stagione Primaverile, a mercato ancora chiuso. L'Inter puntava forte sul Fenomeno mentre il Milan sembrava aver mollato la presa. Sacchi commentò: "Ronaldo... ma è davvero così necessario?". Sacchi fu cacciato dopo una stagione disastrosa... Il Milan prese Kluivert a parametro 0 e Ronaldo andò ai cugini.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Milan -Shakhtar di Champions. Grandissima partita di Fernandinho. Tassotti ad Ancelotti (si legge il labbiale anche dalle riprese TV): "Fortissimo. Questo qui è da Milan".
> 
> Pare che Berlusconi, tra Cannavaro e Nesta, entrambi in vendita, si impuntò e decise che voleva prendere a tutti i costi il laziale, mentre Galliani stava puntando Cannavaro.
> 
> ...




Via con le bestemmie


----------



## runner (31 Luglio 2013)

sapevo di scatenare la vostra partecipazione con questo topic.....alla fine le curiosità e le "leggende metropolitane" sono sempre spettacolari....

io mi ricordo anche che in una partita di Champion Baresi ormai a fine carriera fece un autogol di testa (una diagonale sbagliata) e dopo per farsi perdonare salì tutta la partita per fare cross e passaggi agli attaccanti e ci mise così tanta grinta che all' uscita del campo ci furono solo ovazioni e applausi per il Capitano!!


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

L'incidente automobilistico che coinvolse Lentini accadde sull'autostrada Torino - Piacenza: il neo acquisto del Milan stava andando a Torino per "incontrare" la fidanzata (o moglie, non ricordo) di Schillaci, di cui era amante.

Prima di comprare Amarildo, l'emissario rossonero in Brasile "prenotò" una decina di giocatori, tra i quali proprio Amarildo. La società però decise di comprare un altro giocatore, Germano, su consiglio di Altafini e Sani. Fu uno dei primi giocatori di colore della storia del calcio italiano. Balzò alle cronache per il flirt con una nobile ragazza bianca: la Contessa Giovanna Agusta, all'epoca ancora minorenne. La love story andò avanti per anni, e ci fu anche una fuga d'amore, un matrimonio all'estero senza il consenso del padre di lei e un figlio. Una storia da film.


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Pare che Berlusconi, tra Cannavaro e Nesta, entrambi in vendita, si impuntò e decise che voleva prendere a tutti i costi il laziale, mentre Galliani stava puntando Cannavaro.



Infatti Galliani lo stava trattando con la sua classica strategia. Andò dal Parma e disse:"Per Cannavaro vi chiedo lo svincolo, volete mettere tutti i soldi che risparmiate per lo stipendio a bilancio?".


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Durante un litigio negli spogliatoi Gullit afferrò Capello dalla giacca e lo sollevò da terra minacciandolo.



poi sarà morto credo...Gullit


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Luglio 2013)

Leonardo durante la sua permanenza al Milan ebbe una crisi clamorosa, si riteneva troppo più fortunato delle altre persone nel mondo, arrivò a vivere in un appartamento praticamente vuoto rinunciando a tutto il superfluo


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> poi sarà morto credo...Gullit



in realtà ci vollero 4 compagni di squadra per portarlo via. Capello pare che fu particolarmente scosso dalla reazione dell'olandese


----------



## Frikez (31 Luglio 2013)

Ciuf ciuf è della stessa sponda


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> In Stella Rossa-Milan 1-1, si finì ai rigori. L'ultimo rigore calciato dal Milan decise di batterlo uno spavaldo (ma in fondo impaurito...non aveva 20 anni) Graziano "Lupetto" Mannari. Era il rigore che avrebbe garantito l'accesso alla finalissima di Barcellona contro lo Steaua. Si faceva la Storia. Rijkaard si avvicinò a Mannari, lo afferrò dalla spalla e gli disse "Dove vai!?! Lo calcio io, lo calcio IO". L'olandese andò sul dischetto e segnò. Quel gesto fu il simbolo del carisma del centrocampista olandese e di una Storia che ormai si era già inchinata al Grande Milan e che ci avrebbe consegnato una trionfale Coppa Campioni.



bello però che quel rigore sia valso l'accesso alla finalissima è stra-esagerato, siamo dovuti passare per il 6-1 complessivo contro il Real Madrid o ve lo siete scordati?


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> io mi ricordo anche che in una partita di Champion Baresi ormai a fine carriera fece un autogol di testa (una diagonale sbagliata) e dopo per farsi perdonare salì tutta la partita per fare cross e passaggi agli attaccanti e ci mise così tanta grinta che all' uscita del campo ci furono solo ovazioni e applausi per il Capitano!!



si contro l'Ajax... fu una serataccia in realtà per il capitano che sbagliò a chiamare il fuorigioco su Litmanen dopo 2' che era iniziata la partita e poi infilò Seba Rossi nella ripresa

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> io mi ricordo anche che in una partita di Champion Baresi ormai a fine carriera fece un autogol di testa (una diagonale sbagliata) e dopo per farsi perdonare salì tutta la partita per fare cross e passaggi agli attaccanti e ci mise così tanta grinta che all' uscita del campo ci furono solo ovazioni e applausi per il Capitano!!



si contro l'Ajax... fu una serataccia in realtà per il capitano che sbagliò a chiamare il fuorigioco su Litmanen dopo 2' che era iniziata la partita e poi infilò Seba Rossi nella ripresa


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

> bello però che quel rigore sia valso l'accesso alla finalissima è stra-esagerato, siamo dovuti passare per il 6-1 complessivo contro il Real Madrid o ve lo siete scordati?


ops, errore mio  Volevo dire che all'orizzonte c'era la finale di Barcellona e che quella partita sembrò quasi essere il simbolo dell'inevitabilità della Storia.
Dopo quella partita superammo di misura il Werder e demolimmo il Real.

Comunque l'episodio di Rijkaard e Mannari è davvero emblematico


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si contro l'Ajax... fu una serataccia in realtà per il capitano che sbagliò a chiamare il fuorigioco su Litmanen dopo 2' che era iniziata la partita e poi infilò Seba Rossi nella ripresa
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



il 1994 ai gironi giusto? non ricordo la partita. fu l'andata in Olanda o il ritorno a San Siro? (Tra l'altro sia all'andata che al ritorno se non ricordo male perdemmo 2-0)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> in realtà ci vollero 4 compagni di squadra per portarlo via. Capello pare che fu particolarmente scosso dalla reazione dell'olandese



ha avuto le palle Gullit niente da dire...Ibra sul libro diceva che nessuno sfidava Capello quando si arrabbiava...Thuram, Rooney, lo stesso Ibra che è una testa calda e lo sappiamo...


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2013)

dovrebbe essere la stagione 94-95


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Luglio 2013)

Una cosa che non c'entra con il milan ma mi ha fatto sempre riflettere : 

Il manager di faccia di C Milito non era un giocatore del Genoa a mercato chiuso... corse davanti alla porta e butto il contratto dentro la stanza sperando che qualcuno lo raccogliesse.. 

successe.. Milito andò al Genoa e fece un botto di gol l'anno seguente andò all inter e purtroppo per noi fu storia ....

il destino..


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il 1994 ai gironi giusto? non ricordo la partita. fu l'andata in Olanda o il ritorno a San Siro? (Tra l'altro sia all'andata che al ritorno se non ricordo male perdemmo 2-0)



Si giocava a Trieste, era la coppa campioini 94-95 (perdemmo per ben 2 volte 0-2 e poi in finale 0-1).


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Luglio 2013)

Altra storiella .... anni dopo Instambul... mio padre in spiaggia parla con Leonardo di quella notte e gli disse che si , erano convinti a fine primo tempo che la partita fosse finita ...ma negò la storia della maglia sotto le magliette di gioco..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Appena arrivato al Milan Mauro Tassotti non sapeva nemmeno stoppare un pallone. Tecnicamente era grezzissimo. Liedholm lo prese in disparte, gli diede un pallone e lo portò vicino ad un muretto e gli disse "Questo è un pallone e questo è un muro. Allenati qui. Quando sarai diventato più bravo con i piedi sarai un giocatore da Milan".
> 
> Durante i primi allenamenti El Shaarawy passava poco il pallone, forse per la smania di mettersi in mostra. Si impuntava in dribbling e spesso perdeva palla. Allegri disse ai suoi collaboratori "Questo qui si crede già un fenomeno". Nelle settimane successive il mister fu particolarmente "duro" con Stephan e iniziò a guidarne la crescita in maniera particolarmente attenta.
> 
> ...



mamma mia le bestemmie su Ronaldo e Zidane...quelle di Elsha e Tassotti fanno ridere

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Altra storiella .... anni dopo Instambul... mio padre in spiaggia parla con Leonardo di quella notte e gli disse che si , erano convinti a fine primo tempo che la partita fosse finita ...ma negò la storia della maglia sotto le magliette di gioco..



un atteggiamento inacettabile...cacchio erano 11 Campioni in Campo...forse proprio per quello l'abbiamo persa
cmq che è sta cosa della maglia sotto le magliette?


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2013)

La storia di Zidane la ricordo, cioè il pelato scelse Dugarry (di buono fece poco o nulla, solo 1 gol decisivo in campionato, mi pare al Vicenza) e scartò Zizou.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il 1994 ai gironi giusto? non ricordo la partita. fu l'andata in Olanda o il ritorno a San Siro? (Tra l'altro sia all'andata che al ritorno se non ricordo male perdemmo 2-0)



mi pare fosse il ritorno, ma non giocammo a san siro per una squalifica (sono quasi sicuro che giocammo a Trieste, ma non ci scommetterei la casa)


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mi pare fosse il ritorno, ma non giocammo a san siro per una squalifica (sono quasi sicuro che giocammo a Trieste, ma non ci scommetterei la casa)



Giocammo a Trieste.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Una cosa che non c'entra con il milan ma mi ha fatto sempre riflettere :
> 
> Il manager di faccia di C Milito non era un giocatore del Genoa a mercato chiuso... corse davanti alla porta e butto il contratto dentro la stanza sperando che qualcuno lo raccogliesse..
> 
> ...



due giorni dopo tipo Milito ci segnò in Genoa-Milan 2-0


----------



## runner (31 Luglio 2013)

che dire del record della trasferta più larga di sempre genoa - Milan 0 - 8 nel 1954/1955?


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Luglio 2013)

Ecco alcune per voi.

Istanbul 2005: ho sentito dire (chiacchiere da stadio però) da mio padre che i giocatori del Milan nel primo tempo hanno brindato con lo Spumante.

Atene 2007: durante il primo allenamento dopo le sentenze di Calciopoli Ancelotti radunò la squadra e promise loro che li avrebbe portati alle semifinali di Champions League, ma che loro, dopo, avrebbero dovuto fare da soli
Durante la partita AEK Atene-Milan dei gironi prima della partita Ancelotti fu visto a testa bassa mentre camminava lungo la linea laterale. Alla domanda di un giornalista su cosa stesse facendo rispose che prendeva le misure del campo per la finale.
Per tutta la partita contro il Liverpool quell'anno la squadra fu in tensione. Nesta stava per vomitare addirittura (si vede bene dalle immagini che fa il segno). La pasticca antiemetica gliela passò Kaladze non appena entrò in campo.


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

ragazzi ma è vero che Kalac essendo rientrato in Australia ha fatto da Cicerone a Del Piero per farlo ambientare al meglio nella realtà Australiana?


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Una cosa che non c'entra con il milan ma mi ha fatto sempre riflettere :
> 
> Il manager di faccia di C Milito non era un giocatore del Genoa a mercato chiuso... corse davanti alla porta e butto il contratto dentro la stanza sperando che qualcuno lo raccogliesse..
> 
> ...


La storia la conoscevo, ma un po' diversa.
Pastorello buttò un fax, non il contratto, che certificava l'acquisto di Milito da parte del Genoa.Questo fax venne poi raccolto da uno dei dirigenti del Genoa che si trovava in quella stanza e consegnato a chi di dovere.


----------



## Djici (1 Agosto 2013)

non voglio sbagliarmi ma il fenomeno lo stavamo gia prendendo prima che andasse al barca quando era ancora al psv... ma si dice che alla fine abbiamo scelto un altro giovanissimo : patrick vieira.

nessuno sa nulla su l'arrivo di laudrup al milan al posto di effenberg o sulla storia di elber ?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2013)

Quando comprammo Donadoni (o forse Ancelotti, non ricordo bene) stava per scadere il termine per consegnare il contratto. Allora Galliani affidò il contratto ad un tizio in motorino (promettendogli non si sa cosa) e fu lui a depositarlo.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> non voglio sbagliarmi ma il fenomeno lo stavamo gia prendendo prima che andasse al barca quando era ancora al psv... ma si dice che alla fine abbiamo scelto un altro giovanissimo : patrick vieira.
> 
> nessuno sa nulla su l'arrivo di laudrup al milan al posto di effenberg o sulla storia di elber ?



La storia su Elber è semplice, l'abbiamo acquistato dopo che aveva fatto benissimo al Mondiale Under 20 del 1991, doveva aveva segnato 4 gol, e dove il Brasile arrivò in finale perdendo ai rigori contro i padroni di casa portoghesi.
Fu mandato subito in prestito al Grasshopper, poi l'anno dopo disputò tutta la preparazione con il Milan, giocando anche le amichevoli, prima di ritornare in Svizera. la storia si ripetette anche l'anno dopo, con il giocatore che fa preparazione e amichevoli, prima di tornare al Grasshopper, dove segna tantissima, attirando l'attenzione dello Stoccarda, che nell'estate del 1994 lo acquisterà dal Milan, poi il resto, a partire dal famoso tridente Balakov-Bobic-Elber (con un giovane Joachim Löw allenatore), è storia nota. 
Fosse stato acquistato oggi (ma anche solo qualche anno più tardi), avrebbe trovato spazio in rosa sicuramente , ma allora era difficilissimo, anche per la questione dei tre stranieri da schierare.

Confermo su Ronaldo, ma forse pure prima di arrivare al PSV, con il Milan (Fester) che mi pare si tirò fuori perché non voleva partecipare ad aste per un 18enne.


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Quando comprammo Donadoni (o forse Ancelotti, non ricordo bene) stava per scadere il termine per consegnare il contratto. Allora Galliani affidò il contratto ad un tizio in motorino (promettendogli non si sa cosa) e fu lui a depositarlo.



questa effettivamente non la sapevo....ne ho in testa 2000 ma da quando ho aperto il topic non me ne ricordo più tante (sarà la vecchiaia ormai)
comunque mi immaginavo che potevi spararne a raffica quando ho aperto questa discussione 

comunque si dice anche che Rijkaard nell' era Capello quando i giovani della primavera facevano allenamento con la prima squadra fosse gentilissimo e gli insegnasse un sacco di cose....insomma un vero campione!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ecco alcune per voi.
> 
> Istanbul 2005: ho sentito dire (chiacchiere da stadio però) da mio padre che i giocatori del Milan nel primo tempo hanno brindato con lo Spumante.
> 
> ...


Si chi se lo scorda  . Cmq ad Istanbul il Milan dominò e perse ad Atene il Liverpool fu a prevalere nel gioco, ma vincemmo noi ai regolamentari tra l'altro. Meno male che abbiamo avuto questa rivincita, con gli stessi allenatori.


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

ma Chamot che chiese di allenarsi a Milanello anche scaduto il suo contratto in vista di andare a giocare altrove?

sempre diligente ed attento....dopo di lui se non erro arrivò Stam!!


----------

